# Plattfisch auf Fehmarn im Oktober  ?



## Harryyy (8. August 2011)

Hallo ich möchte im Oktober nach Fehmarn Burg ein wenig urlaub machen , und auch mal für 3-4 tage mit einem 5ps mietboot raus fahren 
Nun meine Frage , kann man im Oktober noch gut Platte Angeln ?
Ich wüste momentan auch garnicht wo ich am besten Angeln solte , im flachen 3-4 meter oder im tiefen  

Ich würde mich über jede andwort freuen |bla:


----------



## Harryyy (8. August 2011)

*AW: Plattfisch auf Fehmarn im Oktober  ?*

Hallo habe noch was vergessen  
Was für Ruten würdet ih mir empfehlen Hochsee Ruten 100-200 Gramm / Schnur 40 iger ?
Bin über alle  Tips und trinks  dankbahr


----------



## lsski (8. August 2011)

*AW: Plattfisch auf Fehmarn im Oktober  ?*

Ich angel meine Platten immer mit einer Heavy Feeder das ist die ultimative Platten Spührrute!
Eine Feeder zeigt dir jeden Nippler an und es steigt dir kein Fisch aus.
Es macht auch ein riesen Spaß und wenn erst mal die Plattenbank gefunden ist reicht die Konzentration nur für eine Rute.

Meine Montage:
Heavy Feeder 420 cm 0,20 Gepflochtene auf Freilaufrolle - 0,35 Fluorocarbon Bleiendmontage zwei Vorfächer mit Auftriebsperlen 3cm Wattwurm ( Mehr führt zu fehlbissen) 
Da auf Langeland vor zwei Jahren die Dorsche uns zu klein wahren haben wir an einen Tag mit 4 Man ca 300 Fische gefangen. Beifang waren Wittlinge und Dorsche.
Uns hat da schon ein Echolot mit GPS und Kartenplotter geholfen aber gebissenn haben sie auf jeder Sandbank.
Dur die Großen liegen nicht bei den Kleinen aber in der Nähe........

LG Jeff


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (8. August 2011)

*AW: Plattfisch auf Fehmarn im Oktober  ?*



lsski schrieb:


> Ich angel meine Platten immer mit einer Heavy Feeder das ist die ultimative Platten Spührrute!
> Eine Feeder zeigt dir jeden Nippler an und es steigt dir kein Fisch aus.
> Es macht auch ein riesen Spaß und wenn erst mal die Plattenbank gefunden ist reicht die Konzentration nur für eine Rute.
> 
> ...



Angelst du im Ernst mit einer 4,20 Feederrute vom Boot?
Das ist krass.
Meine Empfehlung wäre da eher eine etwas kürzer Rute so um die 2,40 - 3 Meter und Wurfgewicht um die 10-50 Gramm.
Montagen gibs viele, ich Fische am liebsten Nachläufer.


----------



## Dxlfxn (8. August 2011)

*AW: Plattfisch auf Fehmarn im Oktober  ?*

..genau das habe ich auch gedacht. Ne 420m Rute im Boot ist irgendwie so wie mit nem Fahrrad im Fiat 500... Es sei denn, du hast ne 15m Jacht. Ne 17er Geflochtene fische ich auf Königslachs oder Großhecht.
Meine Plattenrute fürs Flachwasser bis 10m: 12g WG, 2,10m Länge und 0,o8er Fireline cristal. Gewichte dann zwischen 10 und 15 g oder entsprechende Buttlöffel / Effzetts.
Bei tieferem Wasser benutze ich eine 2,10er Rute mit 20-40g WG und auf der Rolle ist ne 12er geflochtene.
Petri


----------



## Harryyy (9. August 2011)

*AW: Plattfisch auf Fehmarn im Oktober  ?*

Hehe danke für die andworten schon mal 
Ich habe hier im keller Hochsee angeln von 280-300 cm und einem wg von 150-200 Gramm  .
Währe auch noch bereit vieleicht 2 Ruten zu zu kaufen
solten aber nicht mehr wie 50,00 euro kosten ( mus nicht immer teuer sein ^^ der urlaub ist teuer genug  
Vieleicht hat ja jemand ein Tip was für eine Angel die beste währe , wollte bei askari bestellen  Vieleicht ist ja auch einer hier der noch 2 angeln rum liegen hat


----------



## Harryyy (9. August 2011)

*AW: Plattfisch auf Fehmarn im Oktober  ?*

Ansonsten habe ich noch 4 Teleskop Ruten von 300 cm und 20-40 Gramm WG 
Bin mir nur nicht so sicher wenn da was großes anbeist dann habe ich 2 stücke nachenr ^^


----------



## Marf22 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Plattfisch auf Fehmarn im Oktober  ?*



Harryyy schrieb:


> Ansonsten habe ich noch 4 Teleskop Ruten von 300 cm und 20-40 Gramm WG
> Bin mir nur nicht so sicher wenn da was großes anbeist dann habe ich 2 stücke nachenr ^^



Ich denke die Teleruten reichen auch völlig zum Platten fischen.

Bevor du dir was billiges Neues kaufst, würde ich es mit dem vorhandenen Gerät versuchen, deine Erfahrungen damit machen und danach für den nächsten Urlaub noch mal nach ner neuen Rute schauen. Viele Händler im Binnenland hören Meeresfischen und drehen dir gleich die Besenstiele an. Leicht fischen macht auf Platte riesig Spaß, dann merkt man jeden anfasser und kann reagiern.

Grüße

Marfi


----------



## Norbi (9. August 2011)

*AW: Plattfisch auf Fehmarn im Oktober  ?*

Ich benutze im Boot meine Spinruten wg 20-80gr. Schnur 0.12-016 Geflecht,angle mit Gewichte von 30-70gr. sollte ausreichen.


----------



## Harryyy (9. August 2011)

*AW: Plattfisch auf Fehmarn im Oktober  ?*

Hehe danke Marf22 .
Ja ich denke auch mit son dicken knüppel auf platte ist auch nicht so der bringer


----------



## Harryyy (9. August 2011)

*AW: Plattfisch auf Fehmarn im Oktober  ?*

Suppi  
Ma sehen werde die wetter daten mal beobachten und dann ma los fahren  
Weis nur nicht genau wo ich mit dem Boot auf platte hin fahren solte  von burg richtung brücke oder oder oder


----------



## Marf22 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Plattfisch auf Fehmarn im Oktober  ?*



Harryyy schrieb:


> Suppi
> Ma sehen werde die wetter daten mal beobachten und dann ma los fahren
> Weis nur nicht genau wo ich mit dem Boot auf platte hin fahren solte  von burg richtung brücke oder oder oder




Kenn mich da nicht aus....aber......lass dich von ca. 4-5 Tiefen Wasser ins tiefe driften. Ein wenig mit der Montage spielen und schauen wann es anfängt zu zuppeln. Bald haste dann die fänige Tiefe gefunden. Wir haben letzte Woche zwischen 8 und 13 Meter sehr gut gefangen. Sandflächen mit Kanten versprechen erfolg.


----------



## Harryyy (9. August 2011)

*AW: Plattfisch auf Fehmarn im Oktober  ?*

Driften und den mit But paternoster rum zupfen oder wie meinst das ? Währe vieleicht auch nicht schlecht neben der fahrrinne zu angeln oder nicht ?


----------



## Marf22 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Plattfisch auf Fehmarn im Oktober  ?*



Harryyy schrieb:


> Driften und den mit But paternoster rum zupfen oder wie meinst das ? Währe vieleicht auch nicht schlecht neben der fahrrinne zu angeln oder nicht ?




Joo, genau. Auch Platten sind Räuber. Nicht so wild wie beim jiggen oder pilken.....halt nur mal kurz Aufmerksamkeit erregen  Als Bebleiung kannste auch leichte kleine Pilker nehmen, oder größere Blinker ab 20gr. Eregt zusätzlich Aufmerksamkeit. 

Die Montage liegen lassen und ankern bringt auch mal ne Platte, aber ganz sicher auch ne Horde Krabben die begeistert mit deinem Wurm wegrennen. |supergri

Zu den Plätzen kann ich die in der Ecke nichts sagen, war dort noch nie. Aber wenn Sand als Untergrund vorhanden ist sollte was gehen.
Nur wenn du beim Auswerfen ein metalischen "Klong" hörst, biste in der Fahrrinne. Unterschätz die Geschwindikeit der großen Pötte nicht und bleib mit den 5PS Motor auch lieber unter Land! Echolot wäre ne echte Hilfe...Seekarten zur Planung auch nicht verkehrt!


----------



## wasser-ralf (9. August 2011)

*AW: Plattfisch auf Fehmarn im Oktober  ?*

Ich schließe mich den letzten Meinungen an. Ruten mit WG von 150-200g sind mit Sicherheit ungeeignet. Es sei denn, Du fischt mit richtigen Brandungsruten. Diese sind dann aber entschieden länger.
Ich benutze im Urlaub vom Strand eine leichte Karpfenrute. Vom Boot aus kannst Du noch leichtere, vor allem aber kürzere Ruten nehmen. Lieber etwas feiner, sensiebler fischen. Macht mehr Spaß.
In diesem Revier wirst Du kaum einen "Klpper" haken, der Dir die Rute zerbricht - Du angelst nicht in Norwegen.


----------



## Harryyy (9. August 2011)

*AW: Plattfisch auf Fehmarn im Oktober  ?*

Das hört sich doch schon super an 
Echolot haben wir auch dran , den schaue ich nach kanten  zb  ich fahre bei 4 meter und auf einmal geht es 5-6 meter ab , das ist den so eine kante richtig ? 

Werden den mal meine 2 Forellen Ruten und meine 2 pilk Ruten mitnehmen und schauen was da so geht


----------



## Marf22 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Plattfisch auf Fehmarn im Oktober  ?*



Harryyy schrieb:


> ich fahre bei 4 meter und auf einmal geht es 5-6 meter ab , das ist den so eine kante richtig ?



Jup genau.

Viel Spaß


----------



## Harryyy (10. August 2011)

*AW: Plattfisch auf Fehmarn im Oktober  ?*

Super danke euch  Werde ma sehen vieleicht Fahre ich auch schon nächsten Monat da hoch , werde aber ein bericht abgeben mit fotos  
Was die Plattfisch systeme angeht was würdet ihr mir da empfehlen ?  Vieleicht hat ja jemand ein link zu so ein system ?

mfg


----------



## Forellenjonny (11. August 2011)

*AW: Plattfisch auf Fehmarn im Oktober  ?*

20 bis 40 g Wg zum plattenangeln??? Hm??? meine ruten haben
alle 50 -100 ....

aber warum nicht|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (11. August 2011)

*AW: Plattfisch auf Fehmarn im Oktober  ?*



Forellenjonny schrieb:


> 20 bis 40 g Wg zum plattenangeln??? Hm??? meine ruten haben
> alle 50 -100 ....
> 
> aber warum nicht|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat



Also ich fische mit einer 7-35 Gramm und einer 10-40 Gramm Rute auf Platte in der Ostsee. Bis jetzt habe ich jede Platte die an den Haken ging landen können. Zu schwach sind die Ruten nicht, die bringen nur mehr Fun.


----------



## Forellenjonny (15. August 2011)

*AW: Plattfisch auf Fehmarn im Oktober  ?*

habe aber ein 60 oder 80 iger Blei dran und das Paternosta

weiß nicht muß mal aus probieren


----------



## Franky (15. August 2011)

*AW: Plattfisch auf Fehmarn im Oktober  ?*

@ Jonny:
Wenn Du Deine Montage mit 60 - 80 g Blei an einer 50 - 100 g Rute ausbringst (und diese nicht unbedingt 4 m lang ist ), passt das ziemlich gut.
Mit Paternoster meinst Du hoffentlich keinen großen Tannenbaum. Mehr als 2 Haken (entweder Inline oder nebeneinander angebracht) sind unnötig. Mitunter ziehen sich die platten Freund auch mal beide Haken im Fressrausch rein 

Ich gebe Dir mal drei sausimple Varianten mit, mit denen ich (und der Lange da mit den dünnen Rütchen  :q ) seit Jahren ziemlich erfolgreich sind...

Einfach:
http://www.weserstrand-bremen.de/angeln/berichte/herbst2007/bild_04b.htm

Doppelhaken Nebeneinander:
http://www.weserstrand-bremen.de/angeln/berichte/herbst2007/bild_04a.htm

Doppelhaken Inline:
http://www.weserstrand-bremen.de/angeln/berichte/herbst2007/bild_08a.htm

Hilft das ein wenig weiter?


----------



## bayliner98 (19. August 2011)

*AW: Plattfisch auf Fehmarn im Oktober  ?*

Hi,
ich empfehle dir eine einfache Nachläufermontage wie
die Doppelhaken Innline von Franky.
Allerdings eignet sich ein Sargblei besser ,da es weniger Strömungswiederstand bietet und einem 40g selbst bei starker Strömung locker ausreichen.

Montagen mit endbebleiung haben bei mir immer deutlich schlechter abgeschnitten alswenn das Blei im oberen Teil der Montage auf der Schnur läuft.

Biem Plattenangeln haabe ich zwei Ruten, eine mit 10-30g (2,70m)Wurfgewicht und eine mit 70g(3m).Die leichtere eignet sich auch wunderbar zum angeln mit dem Buttlöfel.#6


----------



## Forellenjonny (19. August 2011)

*AW: Plattfisch auf Fehmarn im Oktober  ?*

mit den Paternosta so extrem weihnachtsbaum ist es nicht|supergri

das sind ja alles schleppmontagen ich angel ja nicht aktiv..und da denke ich das die Montage mit Paternosta am einfachsten ist 
oder liege ich da falsch???

ich sitz aufen boot und hau einfach die rute rein weil das boot doch sehr klein ist mit 2 mann und insgesamt 4 ruten...

 wenns noch andere Montage gibt bin ich für jeden Rat dankbar..

die inline Methode ist dafür besser geeignet der??


----------



## Franky (19. August 2011)

*AW: Plattfisch auf Fehmarn im Oktober  ?*

Hmm - was meinst Du mit "nicht-aktiv"? Verankert ihr das Boot? Wenn nicht, schieben Euch Wind und Strömung schon aktiv durch die Gegend, wofür die obigen Nachläufer extrem gut geeignet sind und Dein Paternoster weniger gut funktioniert, da die Köder nicht über Grund schlurfen. Gerade das ist beim Plattfischangeln extrem wichtig: die Köder müssen in Bewegung sein, sonst sind sie unattraktiv. Kurzes Anheben wie auch kurzes Liegenlassen (durch Schnur geben) sind dabei nie verkehrt. 
Wenn ihr ankert, müsst ihr schon wissen, wo sich die Platten stapeln. Sonst wird's frustrierend.

2 Ruten pro Person sind schon nicht verkehrt. Jedoch habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass ich "aktiv" mit einer (sprich in der Hand halten und Finger auf die Schnur) eine wesentlich höhere Ausbeute habe, als wenn beide Ruten "faul" umherschlabbern. 
Mein Tipp wäre daher, die "Naturköderbestückte" Rute in der Hand zu halten und die andere mit einem Gummifisch "faul" hinterherschlurfen zu lassen. Das schont zum einen den Köderverbrauch und somit die "Urlaubskasse" und sorgt zum anderen auch gerne mal für den einen oder anderen Dorsch!

Übrigens: Driftgeschwindigkeiten mit 1 - 3 km/h sind top... Zu langsam/Stillstand ist doof, und wenn ihr zu fix drüberherdonnert, sind die Platten fix ausser Atem  Im Zweifel hilft ein Driftstop/Driftanker (oder besser 2: einen am Bug, einen ans Heck) 

PS: ein bis zwei Tage alte Kneifer (Seeringelwürmer) bzw. ein Stückchen davon (auch gerne als Cocktail mit Watti) sind nie zu verachten! Darf ruhig ein wenig "müffeln"


----------



## Forellenjonny (23. August 2011)

*AW: Plattfisch auf Fehmarn im Oktober  ?*

ja wir ankern manchmal hat man glück und manchmal nicht


----------



## Franky (23. August 2011)

*AW: Plattfisch auf Fehmarn im Oktober  ?*

Lasst das Ankern bleiben und werdet somit glücklich... :m


----------



## Hans-J. Wagner (9. September 2011)

*AW: Plattfisch auf Fehmarn im Oktober  ?*



Harryyy schrieb:


> Hehe danke Marf22 .
> Ja ich denke auch mit son dicken knüppel auf platte ist auch nicht so der bringer



Hallo Harryyy,
wenn Du Platte fangen willst, stell dein Gerät genau so zusammen
wie Dolfin es beschrieben hat.
Die Rute bleibt aber ständig in der Hand !!
Gruß
Hans-Jürgen


----------



## Marf22 (10. September 2011)

*AW: Plattfisch auf Fehmarn im Oktober  ?*



Hans-J. Wagner schrieb:


> Hallo Harryyy,
> wenn Du Platte fangen willst, stell dein Gerät genau so zusammen
> wie Dolfin es beschrieben hat.
> Die Rute bleibt aber ständig in der Hand !!
> ...



Sag ich doch |kopfkrat


----------



## Hans-J. Wagner (30. September 2011)

*AW: Plattfisch auf Fehmarn im Oktober  ?*

Tag der Ausfahrt  :  28.September 2011
Boot                  :  eigenes
Seegebiet           :  Fehmarn Puttgarden
Wind                  :  NW
Himmel               :  leicht bedeckt
Angel                 :  2,30m 30g
Fangtiefe            :  5 - 7 m
Köder                 :  Wattwurm und Tauwurm
Wer                   :  ich
Fänge                :  40 Stck. persönliches Mindestmass 30 cm 

Sonstiges           :  Klischen und Schollen zu gleichen Teilen.
                           Größter Fisch, eine Scholle von 47cm auf 
                           Tauwurm gefangen.


----------



## icemen (30. September 2011)

*AW: Plattfisch auf Fehmarn im Oktober  ?*

Hallo Hans

Super strecke,echt toll
War im Mai auch dort,aber hatte leider kein erfolg
Angelte vom verankerten Boot.Aber jetzt nach der
info von dir ,werde ich es noch mal probieren.

Gruß Easy


----------



## skipper63 (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Plattfisch auf Fehmarn im Oktober  ?*

Hallo Plattfischangler,

bin relativ neu hier und plane für das kommende Frühjahr eine Reise nach Fehmarn.
Kann mir jemand sagen, ob im Berreich Fehmarnsund auch gut Plattfische gefangen werden?
Werde mit eigenem Boot anreisen.

Danke schon einmal im voraus.#6

MfG

Peter


----------

